# Swinetastic BBQ Festival (Frederick, MD) Cancelled for 2014



## millerk0486 (Jan 9, 2014)

Just posting this for anyone who may have been fixing to compete in this competition this year. They just announced yesterday that it is cancelled for 2014, but they plan to be back in 2015.


----------



## suzieque (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm new on here, and live just outside of Frederick, MD.  Are there any other "events" in this area that you are aware of?


----------



## millerk0486 (Jan 27, 2014)

Here are a couple that offer Amateur (aka Backyard) competitions as well as KCBS pro comps...

The Pignic at Fort Richie - Usually in May. All meat categories for Pro. Chicken and Ribs for Backyard comp

http://thepignic.com/

The Bluemont BBQ Bash and Blackberry Bonanza at Bluemont, VA (Outside Leesburg, VA) - All meat categories for both Pro and Backyard

http://www.greatcountryfarms.com/index.php/contact/directions.html

The Bluemont comp is also cancelled this year. The hosting family just had a baby and is taking the year off, but they plan on hosting the comp again next year too.

There are several other ones nearby too. Those are the ones that I have looked into possibly participate in. The best place to look is KCBS's website. You can search all upcoming and past events. In the search bar, type in Maryland or MD and the date range, then you will see all KCBS tournaments listed for Maryland or any other state you may be interested in.

http://www.kcbs.us/events.php


----------

